# Help with baby bird feeding



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Yesterday morning as I was leaving work someone brought in a baby tiel. (Yes, I have a reputation at work). She said her cat brought it in but honestly her story seems fishy (wings are clipped, etc. I think she got an unweaned baby and doesn't know what to do). Anyway, she said she thought of me and brought me the bird.

She is obviouosly still a baby but is feathered. She was baby crying and bobbing. I took her from work to a bird store that I know two hours away, baby crying the whole time. They showed me how to feed her and I got formula. I have read all the posts I can find about hand feeding, but I am still nervous about messing up and harming her (just picking a gender, I don't know).

She looks a little scruffy and her tail feathers are narrow. Does anyone have a guess about age?

She weighs 70 grams (after feeding). Her keel bone is very sharp. 

I guess I am just wanting any suggestions and support. I will put up found bird postings in the area where I work just in case the bird was actually taken by a cat.

If I don't get too attached during feeding I will find her a home when she is weaned and healthy if nobody claims her.

Also, vet appointment is scheduled for Wednesday.

Oh, she is eating millet. 

Is it okay for her to be in a regular cage? Does she need any supplemental heat?

Here are pics:

Here she is massive bald spot lol!









Messy bird


















Her poop soon after feeding









Formula recommended


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

She looks to be close to a month and half too me , Mabey even 8 weeks or more . Just guessing by tail length . Page's tail is only an inch to 2 inches shorter then hers . She should be fine for a regular cage just try and keep some perches down low for her also . I would also recommend a vet check just to make sure she isn't carrying any illnesses that can be brought to your other flock members


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks RexiesMuM. Yes, I have low perches for her and her food and water are on the bottom. Her vet appointment is in the morning. She is also quarantined.

I saw her drink water today  she already seems to be doing so much better than she was yesterday.


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

That is great to hear  Keep us updated on what the vet says they might even be able to give you a more accurate age range also


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I'd say she is between 5-6 weeks old. I got Luna when he was 6 weeks and he was just a little more developed than her..I fed him for almost 2 weeks--him being extremely fussy the whole time lol (parent-fed). You got her at a difficult age if she wasn't already being handfed...Luna was also very little with a sharp keel but he has filled out since. He was originally 70 g at 6 weeks old and is now at about 82 g at 7 months. Hopefully this baby will turn out like him. 

Btw--don't expect to give this baby away once fully weaned; you can try to keep that mindset, but hand-feeding develops some kind of weird connection/attachment...I could not give Luna up after all the stress and the battles during handfeeding. We have the deepest connection out of all of our birds, Krissi coming second to him.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

The baldness looks like it is is genetic and is commonly seen on many lutino.....and not from an injury. The poop looks great, and just keep an eye on it that the urates remain white. Also smell it, it should have no strong odor. If it gets a vinegar to sour smell then be suspect of a yeast infection, and see if your vet can prescribe Nystatiin.

The tail length looks to be approx 7 weeks of age. You might want to cheek with your vet as to breeders of cockatiels in your area. This could be an escaped hand-feeding baby...or as you thought a relapsed or unweaned baby that was possibly sold. In either case the prior owner would be worried on the bird considering it is unweaned and you can assure them it is in fine hands.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

I hope she does as well as Luna. I really hope she gets a good report from the vet.

I think you are right about the bonding. She really seems to be comforted by me. After I feed her she does this softer form of baby cry but if I put her under my chin or cover her gently with my hand she stops. Of course this is heart melting


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

I didn't notice any odor from the poop but I didn't sniff it either. I will pay attention to that. It is a good idea to ask the vet about local breeders. It would be awful if a breeder actually did have a baby go missing!

Also, when putting up ads how specific should I get? I guess I'm just paranoid that someone may try to claim her and not really be her owner. What types of questions should I ask if I get a response that doesn't seem right?


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Don't put pictures or a description of color or anything. Just saying found baby cockatiel, call if you're missing one. This way they have to describe its color and everything.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

As to an ad....which can be in the lost and found of the newspaper. You can state simply that it is a lutino, and give *no other details*, such as the age etc.....that must be supplied by the person that lost the bird. 

*Just an FYI caution to those that find lost birds)*If the bird is banded NEVER disclose the band # to anyone phoning. The only time you give a band # is when a person supplies it to you for confirmation of the band #. I have learned thaty many unscrupulous people will havbe a friend get the band info, and then have someone else later on phone giving the band 3 to you to try and claim the bird.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Great tips, thanks!


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Awe. Im glad the baby ended up with you. It got the best chance with you. Cute little thing.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks! She is a cutie! I was really worried about her when I first got her but she already seems so much better after one day. I'll do everything i can for her. And of course I am getting attached, she is very cuddly!


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Lol. Keep us updated on her progress. I bet she will be the closest to you when its all said and done.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

The vet just left. He said she is underweight but otherwise looks good. He did a gram stain to send off. He thinks she is six or seven weeks old. He said to just keep doing what I am doing with her.

I put a few ads out. I also called two breeders that I know of in the area but they hadn't lost any babies. The vet is going to check with a few he knows. There are no injuries that would indicate being carried by a cat.

Honestly at this point I am hoping it is just a case of a baby that was sold too soon and an owner that didn't know what to do. She has really started to feel better. She is preening, beak grinding, likes scritches, just a very sweet baby. If I don't get a response in a week I will get a DNA test and give her a name


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

She has darker yellow spots on her wings, does this mean anything regarding gender or mutation? Or is it just a baby thing?


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Good to hear the vet said everything looked good . I bet she gains weight fast . It also sounds like she is settling in nicely with you and i hope you get to keep her


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

JaimeS said:


> She has darker yellow spots on her wings, does this mean anything regarding gender or mutation? Or is it just a baby thing?


Under her wings? If they go all the way to the body it is most likely a girl. If they are absent on the secondary flights it is most likely a boy and if it is on and off then the bird is pied and it's easier to wait for the dna to come back. You can look at her tail feathers..if some are a buttery yellow color then it is pied.

Normal female:
http://talkcockatiels.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=7307&d=1298765785 
Normal male:
http://talkcockatiels.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=7308&d=1298765813 

Pied wing spot sexing:
http://talkcockatiels.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=7310&d=1298765864


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

The spots go all the way to her body. But she also has buttery yellow tail feathers. Does the pied tail feather thing only apply if the spots are on and off as well? Here are some pics. Thanks!


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

It still applies, yes. So it looks like you have a Lutino Pied Female.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Awesome, thanks Bailey. I hope I get to keep her, I am trying not to get attached but it's very hard


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

What a cute little tiel. The cat story does sound a little fishy. I hope all goes well and that you get to keep her!


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Awe. I hope you get to keep her!


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

I hope you get to keep her.It's hard not to get attached to them no matter how hard we try not to.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I would tell you to send her my way but my boyfriend would kill me! Lol maybe you can find her a home through the forum so you can keep in touch.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

I weighed her today and she weighs 77.9 grams, gaining 7.9 grams since Monday  guess she just needed to be fed, the poor baby


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Get her nice and plump.  im glad she is gaining weight well. Let me know if you don't decide to keep her and you can't find her original owners. Maybe I can get her from you.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

She is making such great progress in such short time. If nobody claims her and I am able to part with her I would love it if you could take her! She is super sweet and a cuddler


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Wondering how the baby is coming along.


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

That is great news she has gained alot of weight !


----------



## mishkaroni (Jan 6, 2012)

aw, so good of you to be looking after her  story seems fishy, but at least you're still checking just in case. the bird is very lucky to have been brought to you for care. i'm thinking this makes...how many?


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Yep, I have gotten a few responses from the ads but one was someone trying to claim her but couldn't give an accurate description and the other was someone just saying they want her if I don't find the owner.

She makes 12, with my v-day/anniversary bird yet to come. 

I will either keep her or find a home for her if someone I trust from this forum is intersted.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Meaggiedear, she is doing well. I haven't weighed her again but she is settling in really well and seems healthy. I will get gram stain results Monday. PM me if you are really interested in her, I would love to see her go to a good home, otherwise I will be keeping her.


----------



## mishkaroni (Jan 6, 2012)

I wish I was closer, I'd take her in a heartbeat. With only three females in my flock, I could use another! Haha.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Well. Looks like i'm getting this little girl.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

How exciting! Congrats! Sounds like it was meant to be.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

YAY!!! So glad she's going to a good home...Grey's got some competition!


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Haha. He will never let me forget about him.  They'll both be equally spoiled when it's all said and done.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Haha hopefully his hormonal self won't get the best of him when the little girl comes home.  congrats!


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

I think he is a lot better hormonally. It might be giving him an earlier bed time that's really helped. He actually was preening in front of the bathroom mirror last night and he bumped his head against it. He looked up and decided the "other tiel" was responsible and chewed him out for hitting him on the head. lol. Normally he would just whistle at himself like all was forgiven and go about his business.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Good news, your little girls gram stain came back all clear 

She didn't want her formula today, just lots of cuddles! I will try again tonight though, her keel bone still sticks out. She eats like a little piggy though!


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Hopefully she will pack on some more weight and fill out. 

Wonderful news on the stains!  I'm getting so excited. I've already named her.


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

That is great news ! Glad she is eating well ! Have you picked out a named for her yet meaggiedear ?


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Yesssss. Sticking with the color theme that my boyfriend has named the birds. (He still calls the budgies blue bird and white bird)

I am naming her Amarilla. 

It's spanish for "yellow" and since my boyfriend is fluent in spanish, this should be acceptable. LOL. 

It's pronounced [ah-mah-reel’-lya] for those who don't know spanish. The LL's are pronounced like a Y. 

I'll call her Ama [Ah-mah] for short.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Good, now I know what to call her


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

That is a pretty name


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Jaime- I didn't realize you didn't have a name to call her yet. I would have said something sooner. 

RexiesMum- Thank you.  It seemed feminine enough but still in line with the birdie names.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

If I name them they are mine, so I was waiting lol!


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Im glad you didn't then. Lol!

Did she eat anymore baby formula?


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

She did but didn't seem to care about it that much. She is eating really well on her own.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

I just bought a gram scale to weigh her even though I don't think she will have problems. Just in case.


----------



## carrielee76 (Nov 19, 2011)

Awwww congratz! Love the name, btw.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Little Ama sounds like she has something liquidy in her nares. It seems like she just needs to sneeze and get something out but I am not sure. Could this possibly be an infection? Or could she just have gotten formula in her nose somehow?

I'm just worried about her. She is breathing fine, I just hear the liquidy rattle sometimes.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Whatever it was she sneezed it out


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

I am glad I read this:



> Whatever it was she sneezed it out



Before I read this:



> Little Ama sounds like she has something liquidy in her nares. It seems like she just needs to sneeze and get something out but I am not sure. Could this possibly be an infection? Or could she just have gotten formula in her nose somehow?
> 
> I'm just worried about her. She is breathing fine, I just hear the liquidy rattle sometimes.


:blush: I would have worried myself sick before I got to the next post. lol.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

I know! It really freaked me out to be honest. I was planning to take her to see the vet ASAP if she didn't get better.

She's good now, sorry to worry you but I was worried.

I think she's eating well enough on her own now. I think it is more risky to try to feed her since I'm so nervous about it. I am so scared of aspiration or something. She only baby cries for scritches now. Does that seem like a good plan to you?


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Btw, she has some feathers growing around her bald spot so maybe it will fill in some!


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

The rule of thumb is to continue feeding until they have refused 4 feedings *in a row*.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Ok, good to know. I will feed her until she refuses four. I am just so worried about hurting her. The watery sneeze thing freaked me out a little!


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Sounds good to me! Poor little girl.  Don't be scared. I know you're doing great.

How many has she refused now? Two? Has she had accepted anymore since?

Not trying to question you to death! Just curious about her and want to make sure I'm prepared for whatever I need to be prepared for when I get her.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

JaimeS said:


> Btw, she has some feathers growing around her bald spot so maybe it will fill in some!


I hope so! lol. Sweet little thing. I love her bald head, but she'd be even cuter with feathers.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

If she refuses tonight that will be four refusals. Fingers crossed that she will refuse. 
Yep, her spot is cute but very large, but she has pins all around it


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

LOL. My boyfriend is mad that I am naming her Amarilla and not Yellow. 

He said he going to start calling Grey "Gris" if I call her Ama. lol.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Amarilla is way better than Yellow


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Keep a close eye on her breathing. She probably did just get some crud in her nares, but Sunny was doing the occasional rattle thing when I took him in a couple weeks ago, and his did turn out to be a minor infection. It was easily treated, though.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Hopefully it was just a little baby formula stuck in her nose.


----------

